# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Hướng dẫn mua máy tính PC

## manhhuong

Các bạn ơi. Mình đang muốn mua 1 cái máy PC giá khoảng 8tr-9tr nhưng không biết lên cấu hình như thế nào cho tốt cả. Ai biết chỉ giùm mình với. mình đang rất cần. Thank's các bạn nhiều.

----------


## 53caugiay

CPU C2D E8400 3.0Ghz
Main ASUS p5kPl/AM
Ram 2G King max bus 800
LCD LG 19"
DVD ASUS 
Case+Nguồn 450W
HDD 160Gb Seagate
Chuột quang 50k
phím mitsumi 120k

----------


## tuananh22794

tuỳ vào mục đích sử dụng nữa! 
bạn mua máy chủ yếu để làm gì...

----------


## quangbds19

AMD phenom x4 940 3tr7
ECS 790GX ATI HD 3300 :2tr2
RAM 2GB bus 800 :400k/thanh
HDD 250GB sata :700k
case +nguồn cooler master(450w) :tầm 600k
chuột +phím :200k(loại bt) logitec
LCD acer 19" :2tr2

tổng cộng 10tr...
nếu bạn không có đủ 10tr thì bớt cái màn hình đi mua loại 17"(wide screen) thì rẻ hơn mà hình ảnh sắc nét không kém
Cấu hình trên thì bạn chơi game 3D thôi rồi mà thoải mái nâng cấp về sau
hơn nữa dùng AMD tiết kiệm điện.chạy mát không nóng như intel
AMD x4 chỉ thua quard core của intel thôi,nhưng intel đắt lắm
nếu thừa tiền thì nên đầu tư bộ core i7 ,main chipste x58 thì thôi rồi

----------

